# Someone stop me.



## ruining (Nov 13, 2008)

I was on my way to the gun shop. I was going to look at a gun for my wife. Drove a half an hour in the snow in my 350z just to look because I'm so excited. On the way, I stopped in to the police station to see if my CCW permit showed up early, and it had. Then I got really excited because I could pick up the M&P compact 9mm that I had paid for on Wednesday. I walked into the shop and he said, "Hey, I just got your approval." I said I'll also take the .38 for my wife. Oh, and some Speer HP's. Oh and some .38 target ammo. Oh, and a new Galco holster. I think I may be addicted.:smt022


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

ruining said:


> I was on my way to the gun shop. I was going to look at a gun for my wife. Drove a half an hour in the snow in my 350z just to look because I'm so excited. On the way, I stopped in to the police station to see if my CCW permit showed up early, and it had. Then I got really excited because I could pick up the M&P compact 9mm that I had paid for on Wednesday. I walked into the shop and he said, "Hey, I just got your approval." I said I'll also take the .38 for my wife. Oh, and some Speer HP's. Oh and some .38 target ammo. Oh, and a new Galco holster. I think I may be addicted.:smt022


Welcome to my world!!! MMMWWWWAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :anim_lol::smt082


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I wish my CHP had arrived. Today is day 59 for me...:smt108



tekhead1219 said:


> MMMWWWWAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Did you just blow him a kiss? :mrgreen:


----------



## ruining (Nov 13, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Did you just blow him a kiss? :mrgreen:


:smt078


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I wish my CHP had arrived. Today is day 59 for me...:smt108
> 
> Did you just blow him a kiss? :mrgreen:


Not this time...kind of hard to get that Mad Scientist laugh across just right.:anim_lol:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

tekhead1219 said:


> Not this time...kind of hard to get that Mad Scientist laugh across just right.:anim_lol:


Practice, practice, practice.

:anim_lol:


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

ruining said:


> I was on my way to the gun shop. I was going to look at a gun for my wife. Drove a half an hour in the snow in my 350z just to look because I'm so excited. On the way, I stopped in to the police station to see if my CCW permit showed up early, and it had. Then I got really excited because I could pick up the M&P compact 9mm that I had paid for on Wednesday. I walked into the shop and he said, "Hey, I just got your approval." I said I'll also take the .38 for my wife. Oh, and some Speer HP's. Oh and some .38 target ammo. Oh, and a new Galco holster. I think I may be addicted.:smt022


No one here is going to stop you.

Sitting around in a circle; Hello my name is Buck32 and I am a gun addict!:anim_lol:


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

buck32 said:


> Sitting around in a circle; Hello my name is Buck32 and I am a gun addict!:anim_lol:


"Hiii Buck32"

:mrgreen:


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I entered this forum a year ago and approached it like a 12 step program after the excitement from my first purchase. My 12th gun is coming in on the 26th the month, a 95+% Ruger Security Six 6" Bicentennial edition from 1976. This should mean I'm cured right?!?!?!


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Hi Dsig1. We are all in this together. I am on step 7.:smt023


----------



## Steve2112 (Nov 19, 2008)

Dsig1 said:


> I entered this forum a year ago and approached it like a 12 step program after the excitement from my first purchase. My 12th gun is coming in on the 26th the month, a 95+% Ruger Security Six 6" Bicentennial edition from 1976. This should mean I'm cured right?!?!?!


What, did you join the Gun of the Month club? If so, uhh..where do I sign up? Also, I'm obviously in the the wrong line of work, since I can't afford to buy at the rate of some of you guys. :mrgreen:


----------



## ruining (Nov 13, 2008)

Steve2112 said:


> I'm obviously in the the wrong line of work, since I can't afford to buy at the rate of some of you guys. :mrgreen:


Mine was a pretty irresponsible purchase, honestly. That's why I blame it on "the sickness".:smt022


----------



## bdp2000 (Apr 22, 2008)

Steve beat me to it! I would be in the same boat as you if I has $$$ to spend so freely!


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Addiction is a disease. You can't let a little thing like funds, or lack thereof, get in the way. Also, I have sold as some guns as I have purchased others so my current cache only consists of 9 guns. If you really want to look at a half full glass, since the election, guns are probably one of the best investments out there. If kept in good condition and if bought prior to the election, most guns, especially hi-caps, have held their value or appreciated a bit.

Wow, now I feel a lot better. :anim_lol:
I did see a new Kel Tec SU 16 yesterday for $500. :smt083


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Food, gun, food gun - oh I need to lose another 20lbs. No food this month so gun it is


----------



## Steve2112 (Nov 19, 2008)

ruining said:


> Mine was a pretty irresponsible purchase, honestly. That's why I blame it on "the sickness".:smt022


I can't say anything. I just did an impulse buy last weekend. I picked up a Mossberg Maverick Security 88. I wanted an Evil Black Rifle, but I can't afford one right now, so I went with the Evil Black Shotgun. :mrgreen:

I'm still waiting on my bailout from the feds. Then I can go on that buying spree...err, help out the economy by being a good consumer.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

ruining said:


> Mine was a pretty irresponsible purchase, honestly. :smt022


Sounds like your in the right forum, or I'm in the right forum, or well, you know what I mean.:anim_lol:


----------



## curmudgeon8 (Oct 14, 2008)

I can stop anytime I want to; I just don't want to.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Aint addiction great!:smt023:anim_lol:


----------



## paradis1142 (Dec 23, 2008)

sounds like you had a goood day


----------



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

Dont feel bad I could possibly be in the same boat. Though not as bad as I was in paintball. At one point it got to the point where I played once ever 6 months and me and 2 buddies would buy stuff just to swap back and forth and use to pick up other things. I had $8000 in paintball stuff (3 masks, 7 guns, spare parts for guns I didnt own, stuff that wasworth big money because they were so hard to find), etc.

Then softball. Had to have at least two gloves. You know in case one just happens to give out. Had to have 3 bats or more. In case you arent hitting up to par. Then what if one breaks. Cleats are good. Wow turf shoes they are more comfortable. Got to get them. Dont want knee and back problems. Wait how am I going to carry all this. Oh bat bags. Lets get this well it is too big sometimes got to get a smaller one. Finally cut it out. Down my cleats and a bat bag. Tote two of my cousin's bats so I dont buy my own. Just need to buy a glove, as I sold my last one to help pay for my ruger.

Now, I have buddies getting back into paintball and they are wanting me to start playing with them and I just got rid of everything but an old gun and I am afraid what will happen between it and this. Not ot mention softball season is about to start. My buddy and my wife are wanting ot pick up mountain biking after I got rid of my mountain bike. Good lord I can waste more money than a teenage girl at the mall.

I need help or my wife will kill me.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Brevard, I think you will find that other than the cost of the ammo you shoot, buying guns and keeping them in good shape is a much better investment than most other sports. Not to mention the defensive uses for a gun that are unmatched by any other hobby.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

And the fact that buying guns is fun! I keep telling the wife "Just one...maybe two more". I've been saying that for years :smt082


----------



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

hberttmank said:


> Brevard, I think you will find that other than the cost of the ammo you shoot, buying guns and keeping them in good shape is a much better investment than most other sports. Not to mention the defensive uses for a gun that are unmatched by any other hobby.


I dont know. Like a friend of mine says. You only need one handgun, and either a rifle or shotgun. He said more than that is a waste of money. I dont know. I think in all honesty that a person really doesnt need more than say 2 handguns, and some type of long gun. But in reality it is like getting a tattoo. You only plan on getting one, but then on your fifth one you start to remember that.

As far as other hobbies. About 8 or 9 years go I would say painball was a better investment. You could play and play, get in shape, and if you kept your stuff in great shape get about 95% of your money back.

Now I will agree with defensive. Only problem with that is I have had 12 handguns and 2 shotguns. And not once have I had to use one to defend myself.

In the long run a pistol is a better investment due to the fact you dont know what the future holds and the price of guns may soar. I think it all goes with the times.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

THe thing with guns is the difference between want and need. Sure you really only need a good pistol, maybe a 22 rifle and a shot gun. That just is not how my gun addiction works though. I have 23 guns in the house at the moment. and I "need" just one or two more:smt082 But I look at guns a little differently than many I guess. A well built pistol to me is like a work of art in it's form and function. How it performs and why it performs as it does is something special to me. I guess that's my reason for being a 1911 fiend. They have been around forever and have not changed much over the years. The same principals apply. Even the new modern handguns and rifles are something to behold for me. For me getting a gun in my hand and being able of use it is more than than just the utility aspect of it. For many it's just a tool. and that's fine..for them. If I had 1000 guns it wouldn't be a waste. and I'd probably only "need" one or two more.:smt023


----------



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

And I would ay 1000 is way beyong hobbist to fanatical. I personally wouldnt mind owning about 10 or so. I wish I would never of gotten rid of the 5 that had no papers on them (in case God forbid something ever happened and they started taking away guns)


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Obviously not every one will be into gun collecting and shooting as much as me, but another factor I look at is that guns make great heirlooms to pass down to my son and grandsons. They will be shooting my guns long after I'm gone.


----------



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

You should wear them out and make them buy their own...lol. I wish I could get ahold of a rare handgun and save it like in a shadow box and then pass it down so it would be special. That I think would be pretty cool.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

tekhead1219 said:


> Not this time...kind of hard to get that Mad Scientist laugh across just right.:anim_lol:


try this:

MUUUHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHHAHAHHAHAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

hberttmank said:


> Obviously not every one will be into gun collecting and shooting as much as me, but another factor I look at is that guns make great heirlooms to pass down to my son and grandsons. They will be shooting my guns long after I'm gone.


Exactly. You buy good stuff it will hold up for years to come.

oh..and the laugh...
:smt038.MMMMWWWWAAAAAAAAAHAHHAAHHAHAAHAAAAAAAAAA! :smt106


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Dsig1 said:


> I did see a new Kel Tec SU 16 yesterday for $500. :smt083


is it still there?:smt083

Been looking for months. noone has them. Do you have a new one now?


----------



## TMUSCLE1 (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't know any of you, but I STRONGLY DISLIKE ALL OF YOU!!! 

Just kidding, really though, even though I'm a newer poster and owner(I just bought my first XD40) I am an addict. This sight doesn't help my "addiction". I already have my next 4 guns lined up(when funds permit) and plan on just growing the collection. My poor girlfriend knows how I am and is just going along for the ride. 

Hi...my name is TMUSCLE1 and I'm a gun addict.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Firearm addiction is serious business.

I've grown my firearm collection from one to eight in about two years.

The nice thing is, if I ever have to liquidate to come up with some emergency funds, I can sell a good portion of them for [easily] 70% of what I spent on them. This is a good line to drop to the significant other when she asks why I'd want another.


----------



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

Haha you guys are all cracking me up. I think I could do a dissertation on the people in this forum if I was a sociology major:anim_lol:.

Like a lot of y'all said I think guns are a decent investment for the most part. I choose to go with function over form for most things in life which is why I only have 5 guns at the moment. Only 5 :mrgreen:. Man rationalizing is fun. 

Hey if nothing else we can all look forward to being some of those old timers you always see at the gun shows with a life's long collection of guns and plenty of stories to share with anyone that will listen. Sounds alright to me.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

TMUSCLE1 said:


> I don't know any of you, but I STRONGLY DISLIKE ALL OF YOU!!!
> 
> Just kidding, really though, even though I'm a newer poster and owner(I just bought my first XD40) I am an addict. This sight doesn't help my "addiction". I already have my next 4 guns lined up(when funds permit) and plan on just growing the collection. My poor girlfriend knows how I am and is just going along for the ride.
> 
> Hi...my name is TMUSCLE1 and I'm a gun addict.


Welcome TMUSCLE. We are glad you're here. We are all in this together:mrgreen:


----------



## TMUSCLE1 (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks man, it helps knowing that there are "others" out there like me.  

Now if I could just find a few hundred more rounds of ammo...


----------



## Blanco720 (Dec 22, 2008)

buy up the ammo quick, i fear thats the first thing that will go...


----------



## TMUSCLE1 (Nov 20, 2008)

That's we as a whole need to be on top of our game. Make sure we write and call our Senators and Congressmen/women. Just because they might be "concetrating on the economy" doesn't mean they can't, or won't sneak something through regarding ammo.


----------

